

On General Purpose Super Computing and the History and Future of Parallelism - nhamann
http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Burton-Smith-On-General-Purpose-Super-Computing-and-the-History-and-Future-of-Parallelism

======
pcvarmint
With all due respect to HN and "High-End Crusader" Burton Smith, who spoke at
SIAM PP10 (PP12 is just over a week away in Savannah), this is so old news...

Microsoft lost its HPC compass last year when it fired STB president Bob
Muglia for not embracing "the cloud" enough, and then it reorganized Technical
Computing to push aside Kyril Faenov. Frank Chism (profiled on "Port 25")
promptly left for Dell. Just last month Ryan Waite left for Amazon. The MS HPC
ship is sinking, and former HPC experts at MS are stuck writing SQL queries.

